# Villamartin, Torrevieja. Advice please.



## mak7 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I was wondering if anybody could help me? My family are planning on relocating next year to Villamartin, Torrevieja (or surrounding area) and was hoping to get some advice on areas to look at for buying a house or ones to avoid. Recomendations for schools in the area would be great also. Anyone on here already live here or have a holiday home in the area? Any advice, comments or suggestions would be great. Many thanks.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I would look round them all, we arrived with an idea where we wanted to be but found somewhere much nicer not far away. It's worth looking round and talking to people, everyone is very helpful.


----------



## mak7 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks very much. What area do you live in?? Do you know of any places we should really avoid? I know every town must have bad points but would really like to live in a residential area where the neighbours don't change every week. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

mak7 said:


> Thanks very much. What area do you live in?? Do you know of any places we should really avoid? I know every town must have bad points but would really like to live in a residential area where the neighbours don't change every week. Thanks in advance.


We didn't like the Torretta areas 1,2 or 3 but otherwise it was just a feel for the places. We ended up in La Marina in a street of mainly Spanish people with a couple of other foreigners


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi

I live nearby - and I suggest you search for Villamartin/Torrevieja/Orihuela Costa on Facebook. There are a number of groups there, just join them. Some/most of them are 'buy and sell' sites - but nobody minds if you just ask questions

Steve


----------

